# Upper Souris wildlife Refuge



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, got my refuge buck tag. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place on the Upper Souris Wildlife refuge in 3A2 to tag a buck. Last year shot my first dear ever on the refuge west of Mohall. I saw lots of deer last year and shot at a massive 13 pointer. The area I hunted last year was by the cemetary west of Mohall. This is where I plan to hunt this year unless I find a different spot. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

You have a great spot right there get there early and stake your claim.. That is where I would recomend. Make sure you have something to get the bugger out. I shot a deer on the other side of the river from you and I had over a mile drag that sucked.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sota, 2 sharp knives, a small folding saw, some game bags, and a frame pack would have saved you much grunting and groaning. 1 guy with the right tools can have a deer into 3 easily manageable loads in about 45 minutes. Load #1 is rear quarters, (bone them out if you don't want to carry the weight) this should be your heaviest load, 40-45# on the pack. Front quarters and backstraps are the next load. Head/hide is the last load. The last two loads are about 20-25# each.


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

Your best bet on the refuge is to let everyone else do the work. A good amount of people will be on there on opening and you just need to find a spot to sit and wait and let them do all the pushing. I hunt on 3A2 and the entire refuge is good but a lot to cover.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Horsager -- I've thought about doing this before, because I am getting too darned old to drag deer 3/4 of a mile by myself. I haven't done it though because I wasn't sure of how the tagging works when you do this. While you are carrying out the various loads, what if a game warden sees you? Do you just have to bring him back to the rest of the deer and show him that it is properly tagged?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Good question :wink:....Some of the "Game Warden's" out there are BUTTHEADS...


----------

